# Grunenfeld German Shepherds



## MarkMulder (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm about to pick up my puppy from Jackie at Grunenfeld GSD next weekend. I was told a few days ago to ask for some type of guarantee or "refund" policy pertaining to the puppy. Would it be rude to ask for something like that? And if anyone knows Jackie, do you know if she offers that?

Thanks!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Er...you didn't ask *beforehand*?

Really, a warranty is only as good as the person that hands it to you. I'm kinda up in the air about them at this point. 

If you want one...ask. Doesn't mean she's obligated to say yes. She probably has a warranty of some sort to begin with.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

It should be in the contract.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

MarkMulder said:


> Hey guys, I'm about to pick up my puppy from Jackie at Grunenfeld GSD next weekend. I was told a few days ago to ask for some type of guarantee or "refund" policy pertaining to the puppy. Would it be rude to ask for something like that? And if anyone knows Jackie, do you know if she offers that?
> 
> Thanks!


She stands by her dogs for life so I'm sure she will have no issue with it. There is a guarantee I just don't remember the exact details by memory but do have the paperwork. Jackie's a tough lady, I'm sure she won't be offended if you ask. 

By the way, congrats! I thought you went with a different breeder though but glad to hear you're finally getting your puppy soon!


----------



## LoveGSD's (Aug 22, 2009)

We had three Grunenfeld dogs. The last one passed recently at age 14+:-(
They were wonderful dogs. 

Jackie stands behind her dogs. The purchase agreement lists all the conditions. 

Our next puppy will be a Grunenfeld dog. 

Congratulations! You made a good choice!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

From Jackie's website: "Our puppies are sold with a written limited guarantee regarding hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia, contagious disease, and any serious (life threatening) hereditary or congenital defect. Terms and conditions are included on the Sales Agreement. You may contact us to review a copy of the Sales Agreement prior to reserving a puppy."

I also forget what the exact guarantee is (plus, it may have changed since we got Leyna and Levi 9 years ago). I couldn't have asked for better dogs than Leyna and Levi.


----------



## MarkMulder (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the responses!



Carriesue said:


> By the way, congrats! I thought you went with a different breeder though but glad to hear you're finally getting your puppy soon!


We looked around for another breeder after Jackie's first litter of the year was an all-female litter. But I wasn't 100% comfortable with the other breeder that we found, and we decided to wait for Jackie's next litter. Looks like we made a good choice from all the responses here!


----------

